# Will Danios bug a female betta too much?



## Cballas (Aug 25, 2010)

If I kept 6 Danios & a female betta in a 10G rectangle,
with a structure positioned to offset the filter current,
and plenty of real plants/hiding spots...Would she be happy?

Does anyone have a similar set up with success?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

10G for a betta is good, but for 6 danios is a small tank. They need much space.


----------



## Cballas (Aug 25, 2010)

The problem is, I could keep it just the 2 danios I have (+ the future betta) now until I can buy/cycle a 20G...But I know they are happiest in groups of 6+...So too small tank VS not correct social structure is my concern...


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Danios are schooling fish and are very active, I agree 6 is too much for a 10 gallon. She will be REALLY happy in a 10 gallon. That's perfect.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

what kind of danios are we talking about? i think that would be the most important thing? if we are talking zebra danios i think 6 would be fine. they do prefer more swimming space but the tank wont be overstocked so having the proper amount for a school would be better. if we are talking giant danios then def. not enough room for them and you wont ever have enough room unless you get atleast a 55 gallon.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't go with danios, they need schools of 6 or more and 10 gallons is deffinitely too small, they need lots of space to swim. Tetras would do ok in a 10 gallon with a female betta, that's what I did, just look at my signature You _could_ do platies, but they could be mistaken as bettas to the female betta and could start fighting, but mine don't so you could try Good luck


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

On second thought, don't under any surcumstances, put platys with female bettas, I just found in my 10 gallon today that my female betta's fins have been getting smaller and smaller every day so I'm guessing the platys have been nipping at her fins So no platys, but the tetras are still good to get


----------

